# Amplificador de potencia 2 watts



## santiago (Oct 19, 2005)

Como les va mi nombre es Santiago y soy argentino

Quería preguntarles si alguno tiene un circuito amplificador de potencia de 2 a 3 watts, algún circuito con un integrado o alguna cosa simple, es para amplificar unas alarmas, la cosa es que como son 2 a la entrada supongo que pondré un sumador o un multiplexor , escucho sugerencias

Creo que ya tengo la solución voy a usar un tda 2002, con un parlante de 8 Ohm a la entrada un multiplexor para seleccionar cual amplificador fico y lo que si a la entrada un divisor porque la señal que me llega (cuadrada de 12 volt pico a pico) es demasiado para el tda , lo que si como es para el colegio lo tengo que hacer solamente con fuente única de 12 V.

P.D.: Es mi primer mensaje, el foro esta bárbaro !! Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 21, 2005)

El TDA2002 es una buena opción y se consigue fácilmente, aquí te dejo un diagrama muy simple para que construyas un amplificador de 4 watios sobre una carga de 8 ohmios.


----------



## eltonyjefe (Abr 2, 2008)

disculpa,el unico amplificador de la serie TDA que se encuentra en venta aqui es el tda2030, 
podria comprarlo y hacer el circuito que menciona el datasheet, o tengo que hacer algun cambio?


ademas de que no logro identificar cuales son las entradas.

ojala pudieras ayudarme, ademas quisiera saber si existen otros amplificador que no sean de la serie TDA


----------



## Pablo16 (Abr 2, 2008)

El TDA2030v es mas potente que el 2002 y el diagrama lo consigues en su datasheet.

Si no en Steren venden un kit para armar con ese circuito.

Más amplificador: STK, LM, Transistores. Se consiguen en Steren.

www.steren.com/catalogo

Dale una revisada.

Saludos.


----------



## eltonyjefe (Abr 8, 2008)

ok echare un ojo a los otros amplificador, gracias x responder


----------



## polloneutron (May 8, 2008)

Hola! saben quiero fabricar un mini amplificador para guitarra de 2 o 3 watts  (portatil para estudiar), me podrian hechar una manito con lo que puedan porfavor? necesito ubicar un preamplificador con control de tono/s, un amplificador amplificador monofónoco de 2 watts o 3, y una distorsión sencilla se lo agradecería de todo corazón,la idea esto es utilizarlo con una batería de 9 volts.. si tienen solo algo también me sirve...saludos y gracias!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 8, 2008)

Seguro que ya usaste el buscador?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2008)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Seguro que ya usaste el buscador?



Me parece que no


Mira esto

http://www.biltek.tubitak.gov.tr/gelisim/elektronik/dosyalar/6/LM386.pdf
http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXyzxrtt.pdf


----------



## polloneutron (May 9, 2008)

Gracias Fogoazo Me intereso el LM 386, con respecto al amplificador es demasiado grande y de 18v pero de todas formas gracias, seguiré buscando!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2008)

El voltaje aconsejado para el TDA2002 es de 18 V pero puede funcionar desde 8V


----------



## Pablo16 (May 10, 2008)

El problema es CÓMO funciona con los 8v...he escuchado algunos para llorar.

Alguien sabe como está hecho esto? http://www.roland.com/PRODUCTS/en/Micro-CUBE/specs.html

Mi primo tiene uno de esos amplificadores y es muy interesante su tamaño combinado con buen sonido.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2008)

Nunca lo probe con esa tension, pero si el fabricante la acepta como posibilidad de funcionamiento, calculo que no debe andar demasiado mal (Deberia cumplir con las caracteristicas generales de fidelidad, potencia claro que no)


----------



## silvia espinel (Ene 23, 2012)

Hola foreros me gustaría que me recomendaran un buen amplificador estéreo  de 6 watt , 3 por cada canal y que funcione a 12 Voltios ya que  tengo el cargador , es para unos parlantes Jbl de computador del cual el amplificador ya no funciona y quiero re utilizar éstos parlantes ya que tienen un sonido super bueno y no quisiera dejarlos perder, un gran abrazo electrizante


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2012)

¿ Y por que no un TDA2822 que funciona desde 3 hasta 15 V y se puede puentear ?

TDA2822 datasheet


----------



## silvia espinel (Ene 23, 2012)

a que te refieres con puentear dos metros ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2012)

En el funcionamiento en puente , con la misma señal , uno de los amplificadores trabaja como inversor y entonces tenés el doble de tensión de entrada y duplicás la potencia 

Es el de la derecha , para estéreo necesitarías dos integrados :








Saludos con descarga a tierra


----------



## silvia espinel (Ene 23, 2012)

hay tan bonito muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## YIROSHI (Ene 23, 2012)

Compañera Silvia Espinel, Yo te recomiendo el BA5406 tiene excelente rendimiento es de 3W+3W Stereo 6W, funciona con una fuente o adaprador de 6V a 12V, espero que te sea de ayuda cualquier duda me comentas


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 23, 2012)

Hola.

Tu amplificador dices que no funciona, tienes idea de por qué no funciona o simplemente dejó de funcionar.
Probablemente tiene algo simple y se puede reparar (haz intentado repararlo).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## silvia espinel (Ene 25, 2012)

la verdad la tarjeta esta quemada le regaron algo encima 
YIROSHI donde me recomiendas ponerle el potenciometro quiero estar bien segura de que me quede bien ubicado


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 25, 2012)

mira solo era cuestion de leer por el foro, aqui hasta pcb tiene:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/126910/ _
si no sabe hacer pcb's en la seccion de tutoriales de el foro tiene lo siguiente:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/circuitos-impresos.htm


----------



## YIROSHI (Ene 26, 2012)

silvia espinel dijo:


> la verdad la tarjeta esta quemada le regaron algo encima
> YIROSHI donde me recomiendas ponerle el potenciometro quiero estar bien segura de que me quede bien ubicado



Compañera Silvia Espinel en la entrada en serie le puedes poner el potencionetro de 5K en si hay muchos amplificadores en el foro y muy buenos con las caracteristicas que buscas, pero si deseas un diseño en especial y original me comentas y te colaboro con gusto compañera


----------



## renzo magnoni (Mar 6, 2015)

a que punto conecto los simbolitos de tierra ?
al negativo ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2015)

renzo magnoni dijo:


> a que punto conecto los simbolitos de tierra ?
> al negativo ?



*Sip*                .


----------

